# fair test



## Sandra

Hola:
Estoy traduciendo un documento sobre "Scientific Reasoning", en general habla de pruebas de laboratorio y en las notas dice:
*Students should be able to decide on the use of valid variables in conducting a fair test.*

¿Alguien sabe cómo traducir "*fair test*"?, eso de "*prueba justa*" de verdad que *NO * me suena correcto y no recuerdo haberlo escuchado anteriormente. ¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## rainbow

Hi, "fair" in this context could mean "average". Regards.


----------



## esteban

Quizà _fair_ _test_ en este caso se refiera a "llevar a cabo un experimento de manera _adecuada"._
Pero no estoy seguro así que esperemos otras respuestas...


----------



## Travelman

Fair, en el contexto de exámenes es "aprobado" o "suficiente", luego está la expresión "fair enough" para decir que algo te parece bien... Yo traduciría fair test por ensayo correcto.


----------



## cuchuflete

Fair en este uso quiere decir "accurate" o sea preciso o exacto o hasta fehaciente.

un saludo,
C.

pd- otra posibilidad:  fidedigno


----------



## Sandra

Accurate sound good to me.  Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Philippa

Sandra said:
			
		

> Estoy traduciendo un documento sobre "Scientific Reasoning", en general habla de pruebas de laboratorio y en las notas dice:
> *Students should be able to decide on the use of valid variables in conducting a fair test.*


Hola Sandra
Bueno, voy a intentar explicar lo que entiendo sobre 'fair test', pero no he conseguido encontrarlo por las búsquedas. 

En un experimento o una investigación suele cambiar una variable, medir otra y conservar todas las otras iguales para que sea un 'fair test'.
Por ejemplo en una investigación sobre los paracaídas, quizás cambias el tamaño del dosel (¿es la palabra correcta? es la cosa grande para moderar la velocidad de caída), mides el tiempo para caer al suelo y guardas lo mismo la altura de la caída, el peso del juguete, la tela del dosel etc. Se puede llamarle también 'controlar las otras variables', pero en las investigaciones sencillas, no con personas o cosas vivientes, un 'fair test' es guardar esas cosas iguales.

No es lo mismo que 'accurate', exacto, preciso (¡lo siento Cuchu!) porque se refieren a las medidas. Si mides con precisión es que usas centésimos de segundos o algo en vez de solamente segundos, o si intentes comenzar y parar el cronómetro al momento exacto.

Tampoco es lo mismo que 'reliable', fidedigno, fiable (¡lo siento otra vez Cuchuflete!) porque estos se refieren a si puedes confiar en los resultados o no. Para confiar más puedes repetir el experimento unas veces y si los resultados salen lo mismo o muy parecidos, puedes estar más seguro.

¡Y aquí tienes lo esencial de la mayoría de mis clases de ciencia! Me consta de que mis entendimientos actuales son un poco limitado al nivel de mis estudiantes (9 - 13 años de edad) pero, ¡espero que sean correctos de todas maneras! ¡Todavía no tengo ni idea como traducirías 'fair test' - lo siento!

Esto es mi post más largo en castellano, estoy segurísima, así que *por favor corrígemelo*
(y también tengo un examen escrito pronto   ).
Espero haberte ayudado, Sandra. Lo siento si ya sabes todo aquí - no quiero ser condescendiente....
¡Gracias de antemano por las correcciones, foreros!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## rainbow

Phil, 
your Spanish is just amazing! Congrats!
Hasn't "fair" (in this context) the meaning of "average"?
i.e. "Her written work is excellent but her practical work is only fair" (wishy-washy?)


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola P,

Gracias por haberme corregido tantas veces.

¿Qué te parece "objetivo"?



> objetivo, va.
> 
> 1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo al objeto en sí mismo, con independencia de la propia manera de pensar o de sentir.
> 2. adj. Desinteresado, desapasionado.
> 3. adj. Fil. Que existe realmente, fuera del sujeto que lo conoce.



Un abrazo,
Cuchu
And we will not consider the possibility that the term is used to refer to a science *fair*!


----------



## rainbow

Last try,
"according to the rules"?
I can hear "uh-uh" 
rainbow


----------



## Travelman

And...

what about something related with "confianza". En el sentido estadístico del término


----------



## rainbow

Travelman said:
			
		

> And...
> 
> what about something related with "confianza". En el sentido estadístico del término


 
Hi Travelman,

If it is related with "confianza" then the word is CONFIABILIDAD.


----------



## Philippa

No creo que sea 'confianza' o 'confiabilidad' porque no es lo mismo que guardar las variables iguales, como he dicho antes... Saludos.


----------



## rainbow

¿"Concomitancia"?


----------



## Analía Q.

¡Hola! Una "fair test" es una "prueba controlada". (O "experimento controlado", si usas "experimento" para "test").


----------



## Oscar Bernal

Un o una test fair es una prueba propia o experimento propio el cual diseñamos para observar el comportamiento de un aspecto relevante u observable. 
Usted consulta sobre el sentido de test fair en :

*Students should be able to decide on the use of valid variables in conducting a fair test.*

*Los estudiantes deben ser capaces de decidir el uso de variables validas (que tengan relación) al llevar a cabo una prueba (o un experimento) diseñada por ellos mismos (propio).*


----------



## Edg

Un “Fair Test” es una prueba, test o experimento en el que se analiza una sola variable o factor, excluyendo cualquier otro. 

Por ejemplo, al estudiar el efecto de la intensidad de la luz en la tasa de fotosintetización de una planta, es importante asegurarse de que el único factor variable que cambia es la intensidad de la luz. 

Cualquier otro factor, como la temperatura, pH o los niveles de dióxido de carbono, se deben mantener constantes siempre, asegurándonos así de que las variaciones en el resultado dependen sola y exclusivamente de las variaciones del factor analizado.

En teoría cualquier experimento debe ser “fair test” en el sentido de lo que la mayoría entenderíamos por “bien hecho”, sin factores contaminantes que varíen el resultado final, pero esto no siempre es totalmente posible en la práctica. Por eso se denomina “fair” en el sentido de que es "justo" ya que el factor bajo análisis no se ve "ayudado" (afectado) por otros factores (o lo menos posible).

Yo lo llamo "Análisis controlado de la variable relevante" o "Análisis controlado de una sola variable".

Ed


----------



## translator.cat

En algún glosario lo he encontrado traducido como "prueba válida"...


----------



## Jom

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con Analía Q. y, por extensión, con Philippa. Creo que "prueba controlada" es una traducción correcta para "fair test".


----------

